

EndDash - jashkenas
http://www.enddash.com

======
aviraldg
The "Welcome Sir/Madam Hacker" thing is kinda cute.

~~~
whalesalad
Haha, just got that too. Tried to cause an alert.

------
streptomycin
This is probably due to my naivety, but it seems like there have been a lot of
new libraries recently that are basically "Knockout with slightly different
syntax". But Knockout is robust, well tested, has excellent browser support,
has excellent documentation, and is under active development. Why should I be
eager to discard it?

------
dminor
70k is pretty big, especially given it needs jquery, underscore and backbone
as well.

Knockout and Ractive each give you much the same thing at only 40k and 32k and
without the dependencies.

~~~
coderzach
We're using browserify for the dist files, which pulls backbone and underscore
in. It's actually 33k by itself.

We're also in the process of getting rid of those as hard dependencies
(jquery, underscore, backbone).

EDIT: Those figures for knockout and ractive include gziping. GZIPed end-dash
is only 10k.

------
finalight
how's this compared to angularJS or any other kind of javascript single page
application?

------
untothebreach
Original post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6755576](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6755576)

~~~
jashkenas
Whoops, sorry about that. Didn't realize it was already posted.

~~~
untothebreach
Sorry, wasn't trying to be snarky, just wanted to make sure the original
discussion was included with the new discussion. I am actually glad you
reposted it, it didn't spend as long on the front page yesterday as I thought
it should have.

------
chrismorgan
Aww, they don't even let me find out conveniently if it's open to XSS
attacks/HTML injection!

~~~
joshguthrie
What if my name is /<.*>/? :(

~~~
onion2k
Then you had insightful, if rather cruel, parents.

------
bnegreve
So, what exactly is _a two-way binding javascript templating framework built
on top of semantic HTML_?

~~~
atwebb
I can't help but think of the two-way petting zoo scene from the Office. Now
I'm scared EndDash is going to try to bind with me...

------
elmin
Just to note, OP is the creator of Backbone. Subtle endorsement?

~~~
jashkenas
Not really ... just thought that it had a neat API, and was nicely
implemented: [https://github.com/Amicus/end-
dash/tree/master/lib](https://github.com/Amicus/end-dash/tree/master/lib)

There a bunch of two-way-binding plugins for Backbone, if that sort of thing
is your cup of tea — and some of them are really well done. Apart from
EndDash, some of my favorites are:

Stickit:
[http://nytimes.github.io/backbone.stickit/](http://nytimes.github.io/backbone.stickit/)

Rivets.js: [http://rivetsjs.com](http://rivetsjs.com)

component/reactive:
[https://github.com/component/reactive](https://github.com/component/reactive)

------
ricardobeat
Angular for Backbone!

